# 나보다 조금 더 높은 곳에 니가있을 뿐



## meljlow

'나보다 조금 더 높은 곳에 니가있을 뿐' 

it's a title's song of Shin Seunghoon. I found out that title translated into English 'You're only at a Place Slightly Higher than Me' but i really don't know what it actual means lol 
Does it mean they are separated or one of them died?


----------



## fillertombay

I'd say that's something that's open to interpretation rather than anything you can understand through being able to read the Korean. 

My first thought was that it's talking about someone being in heaven. They're coping with a loss by saying "You're just somewhere slightly higher than me." But that depends entirely on the lyrics of the song of course.


----------



## hydsky

meljlow said:


> '나보다 조금 더 높은 곳에 니가있을 뿐'
> 
> it's a title's song of Shin Seunghoon. I found out that title translated into English 'You're only at a Place Slightly Higher than Me' but i really don't know what it actual means lol
> Does it mean they are separated or one of them died?



If you see the music video of the song, you'll understand better. 

Anyways, in the lyrics a guy talks about how much he misses his loved one who died and wishes the girl would have rest in peace in heaven.  
And the lyrics also say that he habitually looks to the sky (because she is now in heaven, and he misses her.) 
So the title implies that his girlfriend is now in heaven and the reason why the phrase 'slightly higher than  I am' is used is to describe the emotional/psychological distance between the girl and the guy is not too far away as he feels like he is with her all the time. (so it's not a sexual innuendo.)


----------

